
Vapers seek relief from nicotine addiction in cigarettes - happy-go-lucky
https://www.nbcnews.com/health/vaping/vapers-seek-relief-nicotine-addiction-wait-it-cigarettes-n1054131
======
RenRav
Can't one just taper down the nicotine content over time via mixing 0% and
some other % 'juice'? Or can these vaping pods not do that. If they wanted to
vape to overcome a nicotine addiction they should have had some plan to
eventually reach 0%.

------
moron4hire
I've found Nicorette brand mini nicotine lozenges to be an excellent, easy way
to quit vaping. The instructions are very easy to follow, and it really takes
you down off of the addiction nice and easily. I can't imagine it taking more
than two weeks on even the most gentle schedule. For me, it took only about a
week. A single box of three vials of lozenges was enough to quit completely.

